

My Reasons for Opposing National Health Care - Megan McArdle - mhb
http://meganmcardle.theatlantic.com/archives/2009/07/a_long_long_post_about_my_reas.php

======
vannevar
This post is based on a flawed premise: the author erroneously believes (or is
deliberately dissembling) that health care reform involves a government
'takeover' of the health care industry. In fact, nothing of the kind is
proposed. What is proposed is tighter government regulation of the health
_insurance_ industry, along with (possibly) a government-backed insurer
alongside the private market.

The entire blog post is one long Quixotian assault on a straw man argument.

